# Steriods



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

Does anyone know if steroids would effect DPDR? Wondering if they could alleviate symptoms or make them worse


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Fucking worst. Did Testosterone and Nandrolone... Felt like SHITT but crazy gains.

The only that actually helped my symptoms and my mood is HGH. Took 5 UI a day... Super Fucking expensive. Its interesting because I read in a paper that HGH had some effects about reducing glutamate in the brain.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

XXX said:


> Fucking worst. Did Testosterone and Nandrolone... Felt like SHITT but crazy gains.
> 
> The only that actually helped my symptoms and my mood is HGH. Took 5 UI a day... Super Fucking expensive. Its interesting because I read in a paper that HGH had some effects about reducing glutamate in the brain.


can you please explain a little more about that hgh? and how it affects your symptoms?


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Its Human Growth Hormone norditropine . Nearly impossible to have a prescription you have to buy it black market. Bodybuilders take it to increase muscle synthesize. Less racing thoughts less anxiety better mood. + 500-1000 US / week for treatment. Needle under the skin for administration. Need to monitor blood because it can speed up prolifaration of an existing cancer.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Depersonalization is partly a parasympathetic related immobilization response. So, hormones that are related to sympathetic nervous system and fight and flight responses are likely affected and low.

I also think that hormones related to social bounding like oxytocin are affected. If depersonalization is a shut down response hormones related to extroversion and social bounding will like also be affected. I also think it is the case in major depression.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

I do not understand what your saying has a 
link with stéroïdes.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

The sources for these speculations are many but there are found abnormalities in the anatomic nervous system that likely also will be reflected in hormones. But, it is not a hormonal disorder. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4374468/


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Men.... Seriously you are going to far. The main reason is that Testosterone has an effect on thyroïde which in turn influences brain function. Probably noradreline pathways temporary alteration. That’s it. Don’t need to go further then that.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

We know from several studies in depersonalization but also in depression that changes found in the anatomic nervous system, heart rate variability ect. are a result of a "top down" from the brain to the body. Emotional regulation in the prefrontal cortex can effect the body. That is also why they write that the changes found are not centrally mediated. It is not a bottom-up from body to the brain. So, trying to manipulate with the body with hormones or various techniques will have a very limited effect on the state.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> We know from several studies in depersonalization but also in depression that changes found in the anatomic nervous system, heart rate variability ect. are a result of a "top down" from the brain to the body. Emotional regulation in the prefrontal cortex can effect the body. That is also why they write that the changes found are not centrally mediated. It is not a bottom-up from body to the brain. So, trying to manipulate with the body with hormones or various techniques will have a very limited effect on the state.


i just asked you a question at another thread (with jeffrey abugel) it would be very nice if you can reply..


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Mayer-Gross said:


> The sources for these speculations are many but there are found abnormalities in the anatomic nervous system that likely also will be reflected in hormones. But, it is not a hormonal disorder. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4374468/


Maye-Gross, pls take contact with me on the messenger I can't send you a message. Thks


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

XXX said:


> Maye-Gross, pls take contact with me on the messenger I can't send you a message. Thks


No. I have closed my messenger as the alternative was to delete my profile. To be contacted daily by 2-3.people where many do not even read my reply or links. Asking about the same thing again and again, if I didn't have the option to close messenger I have asked for my profile to be totally deleted.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Well ... Something kind of importèrent that you might be happy about. As you wish ....


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Mayer-Gross said:


> No. I have closed my messenger as the alternative was to delete my profile. To be contacted daily by 2-3.people where many do not even read my reply or links. Asking about the same thing again and again, if I didn't have the option to close messenger I have asked for my profile to be totally deleted.


Well .. Something quite important that you might be happy about. As you wish.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

XXX said:


> Well .. Something quite important that you might be happy about. As you wish.


you can make me happy instead of him


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

You need to be careful with drugs like steriods. Look what happened to me:


----------



## timoteicab (3 mo ago)

Ok. now I know it doesn't help. Thanks for the information and for saving me the time I would waste on steroids.


----------



## nirvanaave (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the thread! I’m really interested in the topic because I’ve just been diagnosed with Depersonalization-derealization disorder, and I am actively searching for ways to ease my symptoms. I know some people who take Dianabol from Dianabol Canada ⚜ Safe Payment | Fast Shipping | BuyRoids for different purposes. They all have a nice opinion about this supplement. It helps to boost muscle mass and become more energized and physically active. And it does not require any injections because it can be taken in oral form. That’s why I thought it could help me, too, to trick my body a bit. But it looks like it’s not the best idea.


----------

